# VSA,Parallax servo controller,Battle switch



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

What I am trying to do is use the Battle switch to turn on and off a portion of a prop that is running on 120 VAC using VSA. I tried the battleswitch, Any hooked up to a DMM to see if the switch would open and close, but when I plugged it in the PSC all I got was a flashing LED, which indicates "no radio link". Any thoughts on this . I tried it with the brown wire on the - side of the PSC and with it on the signal side. It did not matter which way it was hooked up it did the same thing. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

I'll take a WAG at it...

Is the VSA out for the channel set to the highest setting (cant remember the number for PSC)...it may need the highest number/signal (far left?) to trigger the relay. The brown should be the ground.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

If you mean the buad rate, yes, 38400. I just got it to work a little. It will either turn on or off but will not switch state when the event is done. Now if I can just remember what I did to get this far?????!!!!!


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Have you seen this?

http://www.lynxmotion.net/viewtopic.php?t=3465&sid=fe2aa2e2fcf493b475e3611ff37cdc07

after you find the sweet spot for toggeling the BS you may need make the VSA event slowly "ramp" the signal so the BS has time to catch it.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes I checked out that site and that is where I was able to get the relay working. When you say make the event ramp slowly, are you refering to the length of the event? I was playing around with it and was able to get to work but not really paying attention to the event length, just made sure it was toggling back and forth. What I found was that you have to turn on and off the relay as it will not change state when the event is over. Thanks for your help.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

yep...the event lenght. Making it longer will make sure the BS has time to respond. That makes sense that you would have to have 2 events...one to turn on...and one to turn off...as the PSC will hold and keep sending the last signal until it receives another one.
Glad you got it going


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Again thank you for your help


----------

